# Need help compiling in jGrasp



## srwinter (Sep 14, 2007)

using jGrasp to program in C++ and I cant get it to compile. I downloaded cygwin and added it as a path but it still wont work, i keep getting the 

----jGRASP exec: g++ -c -fsyntax-only C:\HW1.1

----jGRASP wedge2 error: command "g++" not found.
---- This command must be in the current working directory
---- or on the current PATH to use this function.
---- PATH is ";C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\;C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTSystem\;c:\cygwin\bin".
----jGRASP: operation complete.


error


----------

